# [eBay] Verkaufe PC-, Handheld- und Konsolenspielesammlung



## trcbrave (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe momentan über eBay meine Nintendo 3DS, PS3, Xbox360 und PC Spiele. Die meisten sind noch Originalverpackt und die Auktionen gehen noch bis zum Sonntagabend den 8.4.2012. Sollte jemand mehrere Spiele ersteigern, können Versandkosten gespart werden .

Hier der Link zu den Auktionen: eBay: trc brave


----------

